# The famous "insurance" questions



## PPNH (Jan 24, 2012)

So about that time again... Trying to find a affordable-fair insurance agency to cover for snow-plowing company for the season.

Anyone have any names or referrals 

also what kind of insurance are you guys carrying? General liability ? 

Lets hear it all!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Need to find an insurance broker who can shop around for you ,in fact find 2 to you can see if they are getting you the best deal.Minimum you should carry is 500 to a million.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Minimum you should carry is 500 to a million....
Grandview ... is that bottles of beer ?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

thelettuceman;1482346 said:


> Minimum you should carry is 500 to a million....
> Grandview ... is that bottles of beer ?


Never know when a Blizzard might hit!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Where in NH are you? The women I have represents several companies and has been fantastic! I can get you the information or PM me your information and if close enough to her service area I can have her get in contact with you


----------



## PPNH (Jan 24, 2012)

mcwlandscaping;1482366 said:


> Where in NH are you? The women I have represents several companies and has been fantastic! I can get you the information or PM me your information and if close enough to her service area I can have her get in contact with you


PM'd thanks mike


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Flat Iron Capitol for my Comm. Auto. (1 Million/ 3 Million)

Krar Assoc. for an additional Million in GL.

Don't even waste your time with geico, progressive, esurance etc or any of the other "chains", they have become so obnoxious its really had. Got my Comm Auto, for 1/6 yes that is one SIXTH of what Geico wanted.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Cris do you know if they can sell in other states? I pay 1300.00 for liability and a little less for my GL For a million each. 4years and no claims and it gos up every year. Thanks


I love my Z


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

We pay almost $100k, you think Geico can save us money?

In all seriousness as suggested above talk to a broker, do interview about ALL aspects of work you do in your business and they will find you the best rates possible.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

blazer2plower;1482751 said:


> Cris do you know if they can sell in other states? I pay 1300.00 for liability and a little less for my GL For a million each. 4years and no claims and it gos up every year. Thanks
> 
> I love my Z


PM sent your way.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks I appreciate it


----------

